# two wireless routers on one modem??



## trailrider894 (Jan 2, 2008)

can i place two wireless routers on one modem???? i want a second one to place in my garage so i can wirless signal in my shop. and if i do this will it slow down the other wireles router?? and will i be running two different networks then i assume?? or will it be on one?? and is there any special i will have to do 2 as far as setup ??


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can't connect two routers to a single modem unless you have multiple public IP addresses and are paying for them, they're not free for residential accounts.

You can connect a secondary router to your primary router if you configure it properly, it'll actually be configured as a WAP. All the machines in the two locations will be on a common network in this configuration. Obviously, your Internet connection will be shared between all the connected machines for any sharing of the modem, but the wireless connectivity will be separate between the two wireless locations.


Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------

